# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Une nouvelle !

## selenne

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous !

Je suis une amoureuse des animaux, comme tout le monde sur le forum j'imagine! Et tout particulièrement des chats !
Mon rêve est d'ouvrir une 'maison des chats' pour recueillir les chats abandonnés... J'en suis encore loin mais j'y pense !!

Dans la vie, je suis développeuse web (création de sites internet etc ..). J'aimerais redevenir FA pour chats mais je n'ai malheureusement pas de pièce dédiée ...

J'ai 4 chats de 2 à 8ans.

J'habite dans le 28. A 40km de Chartres.

----------


## Titipa87

Bienvenue  :Smile:

----------


## selenne

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Sarabi

Bienvenue!

----------


## ladycat80

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Rescue !

Nous avons besoin de bénévoles pour la com', dommage que tu sois si loin de nous...
J'espère que tu pourras faire FA un jour !

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur ce forum.
4 chats, c'est déjà un bon début :: . Est ce que ce sont des chats recueillis de la rue ou pris dans des refuges ou associations ?

----------


## selenne

Merci à toutes pour votre accueil !

Alors il y en a un qui m'a été donné bébé car la femme n'en voulait pas ! (elle n'avait pas stérilisée sa chatte)
2 (des frères) qui m'ont été donné adultes car la bonne femme s'est subitement retrouvée allergique.
Et la dernière, trouvée dans mon jardin ^^ toute petite et un peu malade !

(j'ai aussi récupéré une autre nenette comme ça il y a 4 ans minuscule coryza etc ... mais elle est malheureusement décédée en aout dernier)

----------

